# DJ's Wanted for Mephit Furmeet 2010



## Tilt (Apr 17, 2010)

We're looking for Live Dj's to perform on Friday and Saturday Night, Right now we are starting the submission process and looking at people and for people.

No benefits or pay obviously, but its performing live for your fellow furry folk and a chance to hone your craft.

We are only looking for live mix artists atm, we do have a night set aside for premade mixes, but we only have 4 slots open for it, and i expect to fill it quickly.

Website for Con info is www.mephitfurmeet.com

If anyone is interested, email us at:

danceandmusic.mfm@gmail.com


----------



## Lyxen (May 5, 2010)

im acoustic can i play here?


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> im acoustic can i play here?



Oh furries, you never cease to amaze.

He's looking for DJs, not live musicians.


----------

